# Leak at front window, suggestions?



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, we had some heavy rain for two days and we noticed that the front of our 1984 Fleetwood Prowler has sprung a leak at the window. See picture below.

The front of the camper has the fold down cover on the outside. 

What would be the best way to repair this? I was just thinking on clear caulking, but not sure on doing this. The window is not removable.

The window that is leaking is the passenger side (or facing the camper, it would be the left window, top......... 
Water is going inside camper.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You should post a picture of the passenger window, but I'd have to agree with Kenneth that it might be better just to replace the window. When it starts to leak somewhere and then you'll fix it, then it will start to leak somewhere. Starting fresh with a new window would probably be better especially on an old rig. You'll need some handiness skills or pay someone. An internet search for RV windows will yield a few suppliers. Measure twice and order once. Then you need tools and adhesive/sealant to complete the install. Any leaks into a trailer are gonna get you some eventual damage. Hopefully you take care of this sooner than later.


----------



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

I did post it, but not close up. lol

There is no visable damage on the window seal or the glass. So I am not too sure exactly where it is coming from.

Now we had rain again last night, and it was bone dry inside the camper. I guess maybe the angle in which the rain was coming could have forced it's way in. Don't really know.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

the center section of the window cranks open and there are rubber flaps on those windows to keep the elements out. is it possible that is where your leak originated ?

also from the pic you posted there are screws on the outside of the windows so you should be able to remove them and reinstall them with a clear silicone sealer.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It's very possible that the leak could be elsewhere and end up at the window making it look like the window is leaking. Sounds like you're gonna need to get up on that roof to ensures it not leaking up there then making it down to the window.

It's so much easier to find problems when you are RIGHT THERE! These can be hard to find especially when the leaks are slow.


----------



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought that too Art. Because it only leaked when we had very heavy rain. Otherwise, it doesn't, seem to leak.
Your right.........it could be from somewhere else, but boy won't that be fun trying to find that? =(


----------

